# Martingale (betting system)  by : james-martingale.uk



## fredyx (May 29, 2021)

*website : james-martingale.uk*

Rumania : Liga 1 – Relegation
Mioveni – FC Hermannstadt
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.10 / 1 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 1, 2021)

*website : james-martingale.uk*

WORLD: Friendly International
Bosnia - Montenegro
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.15 / 2 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 3, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*

SPAIN: LaLiga2 – Promotion
Rayo Vallecano – Leganes
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.90 / 1 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 4, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*
WORLD: Friendly International
North Macedonia – Kazakhstan
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.50 / 2 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 5, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*
ENGLAND: National League - Play Offs
Notts Co - Chesterfield
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.20 / 4 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 13, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*

Spanish : LaLiga2
Rayo Vallecano v Girona
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.05 / 1 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 14, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*

Spanish : LaLiga2
Rayo Vallecano v Girona
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.05 / 1 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 15, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk

*
EUROPE: Euro - Round 1
France - Germany
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.20 / 4 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 18, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk *

ALGERIA: Ligue 1
Mlila - Constantine
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.90 / 1 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 19, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*

ALGERIA: Ligue 1
Tlemcen – Medea
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.80 / 2 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 20, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*

Brasil ~ Serie B
Nautico – Botafogo RJ
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 3.00 / 4 units


----------



## fredyx (Jun 21, 2021)

*james-martingale.uk*

Ukraine – Austria
Bet : DRAW
Odds : 2.10 / 8 units


----------

